# 101st Screaming Eagles Space Marines - Den of Imagination



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

We are back  And we have a very cool project to share with you. 101st Screaming Eagles Space Marines! 










These were painted on our level 3.




























Full gallery - [HERE]

Video gallery:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SpjvZtBoO0&list=PL7eqxZYTY5P-o46WfTPgJBGwmjvd5an0A

Our painting sevice team is working on tons of cool projects so stay tuned!

Cheers,
Michal


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Brilliant I love it, great color scheme, also has a captain america/avengers feel to it


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

the theme is a bit confusing to me, but I like the general colourscheme very well executed


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

From our painting service - level 4 Imperial Knight in 101st theme. 
Weapons are magnetized. 




























Youtube: http://bit.ly/18TxJnu
Full gallery: http://bit.ly/1C4uGCE


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work, but the bird on the knight's shield looks more like Foghorn Leghorn than the screaming eagle on the drop pod.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Absolutely stunning work, but the bird on the knight's shield looks more like Foghorn Leghorn than the screaming eagle on the drop pod.


I was thinking this too!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the work but as a matter of pricinple (and the fact that i'm B(ig)R(ed)O(ne) all the way). Screaming chickens are a much over rated unit. . but nice work on these none the less.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Except for the random red white and blue helmets on the marines and power fist these look great. Love the Knight and the rest of the color scheme.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

AMERICA! FUCK YEAH! 

Loving this theme. Reminds me of a theme I made in Dawn of War Dark Crusade for my Necrons. I called em' Americrons.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

The knight is lovely, but the screaming eagle ruins it for me. I'd have thought it would have been easier to use a transfer of some kind.


----------

